# Rope Halters - Opinions?



## stardust (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey all,

A friend of mine has recommended that I use a rope halter on my Quarter horse mare who at times can be a little bossy and stubborn. I'm by no means an experienced horse person, I'm still very much learning. I have heard both good and bad feedback on the rope halters so I'm kind of at odds whether to use one on her or not? So I'm just wondering what you guys think?


Stardust


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

stardust said:


> Hey all,
> 
> A friend of mine has recommended that I use a rope halter on my Quarter horse mare who at times can be a little bossy and stubborn. I'm by no means an experienced horse person, I'm still very much learning. I have heard both good and bad feedback on the rope halters so I'm kind of at odds whether to use one on her or not? So I'm just wondering what you guys think?
> 
> ...


If you're working with a horse in a halter I do suggest a rope halter. The horse can feel it more and has less leverage to push against you like they do in a flat halter.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I use a rope halter, on the recommendation of my trainer. I used to only use regular halters, and to be honest don't really notice a whole lot of difference. Both seem effective I guess. It's probably more about what's going on at the end of the lead rope (with the person) rather than the type of halter anyway... I do like that I have never accidentally clunked him in the head with a metal buckle though.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I use a rope halter and in my opinion, I like them better than the other type of halter but I've heard that the rope halters have more pressure points so maybe you should try it out to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I like them because they last forever and never break. They also have a bit more bite to them but I don't know that it's the cure-all that people hope that it is. If your horse is pushy and disrespectful then changing halters won't help. You need to change what's going on in the horses head and feet.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I switch back from my rope to my leather halter all the time. But if I am working on ground work than I use the rope halter because I like the way he reacts from it better. But, if I am just grooming him, picking his feet, ect, ect, than I just use my leather halter.

Good Luck!


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I use rope halters for ground work, and other ground training. The pressure points, are more effective, and my horse can get pushy at times, and when I shake the line to move him off me, it works. 

Web or leather halters, really offer no source of control for a horse that doesn't walk slowly behind you. Because rope halters hang lower, you can really get a horse away from you on the ground quickly if need be. I find them tons safer than a web on the ground.

However, my web and leather halters have uses as well. Although I don't like them for ground training, I do everything else in them. I prefer to groom and tack in them, so I can cross tie. They will break if the horse sets back, where as with a rope halter that's properly tied, the neck will break before the halter does (this is, if they are tied to something non breakable, such as trailer rings or something else metal and solid, as such.)

So both have their uses for me. For all other purposes other than grooming and tacking, I'll have them in a rope halter.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree with Dejavu. If I'm grooming or playing around with my horse in the cross ties, I always use the nylon. For everything else I use my rope halter. One time I wasn't paying attention walking my mare to the barn and she walked past me, and let me tell you, with nylon or leather, 800 lbs leaning on the lead rope and you lose, LOL.


----------



## cassa (Aug 6, 2011)

i use cow halters for mine, you dont need to faff around looking for a lead rein, they fit anything from my sheep to a shire i had and iv found i have more control in it and it isnt as hard material as some nylons can be, i always travel in a leather headcollar as they will break under pressure.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Rope halter is gentle enough still a good tool to give your point to the horse when needed. I'd MUCH rather prefer rope halter than stud chain or some other "stuff" people are using to control the horse. Personally I use it to lead and bath (not so much for the controlling purpose, but it's faster to put on and dries out better when wet). Just don't use one when trailering the horse and don't leave one on horse when turning it out!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I see no reason to NOT use one while trailering. If the horse falls down or something happens that you need to get your horse turned loose it is easier to cut a rope halter than a web or leather halter. 

As far as turn out, you should NEVER turn a horse out with ANY halter.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*You make a good point Kevin*

And I can't understand why nylon rope would dry quicker than a nylon halter. :think: I don't use a rope halter for trailering simply because my horse loads easily and I consider my rope halter and lead a piece of 'work' equipment. A kind of transition for my horse, 'ok, now I am going to ask you to do something.' But i guess people can use their stuff anyway they want to


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I agree with kevinshoreses. I do everything with my horse in a rope halter, except ride him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rope tends to dry quicker simply because the material isn't as thick/bulky.

I use rope halters and that's all I use...for everything. Catching, leading, tying, sometimes even riding if I am on a broke horse and feeling lazy. They are simple to use, fit a wider range of horses, last forever, are virtually unbreakable, and they offer more bite if you need it. I seldom trailer my horses untacked and I tie them in the trailer very rarely, but if I was hauling a horse that needed to be tied and he wasn't tacked up, I wouldn't hesitate to use a rope halter for that as well. BUT, I always have a knife handy to cut them loose if they get into trouble.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Everyone that is around horses should have a knife handy (in your pocket) all the time. You can't unbuckle a halter if there is much wieght hanging from it.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I started my mare when I got her riding her in her rope halter. I pretty much use it for everything but cross ties. The heat we've been having you could use an upholstered chair for bathing a horse and it would dry out, LOL.


----------



## stardust (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your advice guys! By the sounds of it using a rope halter is the way to go. I was just a little unsure as I had read on other sites that some people find them cruel because of the "pressure points" on the halter. But by the sounds of it if used correctly and in the right circumstances it should benefit me with her whilst doing ground work. I also agree though that it's whats going on at the end of the lead rope that counts most when training your horse. =)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Correct placement is a must. The noseband should sit two fingers below the jaw bone, not a few inches above the nostrils as in the rope cow halter. The noseband in that pic is sitting where the cartilage joins the bone and is easily broken. Unless absolutely necessary never jerk a knotted halter as that can destroy nerves. Pull and release but never jerk. With a knotted halter allow your horse about 3' of lead so it can walk beside you, yet not crowd you. If she does, suddenly flap your elbow like a chicken and she'll learn to keep her distance. Do it just out of the blue even if she's not crowding you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I see no reason to NOT use one while trailering. If the horse falls down or something happens that you need to get your horse turned loose it is easier to cut a rope halter than a web or leather halter.
> 
> As far as turn out, you should NEVER turn a horse out with ANY halter.


kevin, people do turn out with (break-away) halters. Especially in big barns. Because you just can't run around the pasture when you have to move in/out 40 horses. That's a normal practice around here. While I never keep halters on my own horses in field I can see why people do it. 

As for trailer I had accident just last month when my helper opened up the door without waiting for me to untie the horse and managed to spook the horse (I was unaware of what's going on till the moment I saw the back door wide opened and horse started to back out fast). If I'd have rope halter on horse most probably she'd be dead already. Thankfully break-away halter broke sending her butt out. So no I'd NEVER use rope halter in trailer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Everyone that is around horses should have a knife handy (in your pocket) all the time. You can't unbuckle a halter if there is much wieght hanging from it.


What works for some people doesn't work for others. 
I can't manage knife really well because of the displacement of the wrist bone... Just saying...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

What if after she broke the halter she ran out into traffic? Then you would have a dead horse and a lawsuit. A horses neck is not going to break very easily and most horses would hit the end of the rope and then come forward. If yours won't then you have something to work on for certain.

As for the knife, I'm not taking about filleting salmon. Anyone can cut a rope with a sharp knife. Unless by displaced you mean both of your hands have been amputated I don't think that's much of an excuse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> A horses neck is not going to break very easily.


That's very far from truth. May be not breaking the neck, but you CAN displace the back pretty good and it'll take lots of time and efforts to come back. Do I need it? No. Are you OK with it? To each own.

As for something to work on... Well... Tell it to several trainers I used, please. If the horse panics it panics and for some you never can train them out of it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

That's true so you better have a sharp knife!!! Just kidding. To each his own.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> As for the knife, I'm not taking about filleting salmon. Anyone can cut a rope with a sharp knife.


Filleting salmon is VERY easy if you do it right! :rofl:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Even with your two amputated hands!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> That's true so you better have a sharp knife!!! Just kidding. To each his own.


I got easy tie after the accident: just one click to release (even if they pull). :wink: And I never unload horse on road as it's way too unsafe.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Even with your two amputated hands!!!


Well... If the artist can draw awesome pics with his mouth (he has no hands) then I can definitely cut off some salmon. LOL!

Sorry, getting back on topic...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love rope halters and so does my horse. He broke every nylon halter, leather halter, whatever kind of halter before in multiple places.. the buckle side, the noseband (idk how...) throat latch (again.. idk how)

But he has never tried to destroy the rope halter.

Only thing I don't like is when I moved him from barn A to barn B, the halter came undone?!?! It was a very thick rope halter so we've since gotten a thinner diameter hope (Diamond head ftw) and it stays on way better.. but still paranoid.

I think I rather him destroy nylon in the trailer than having it just come undone, but that's just me :/


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

How many seconds would it take a horse to cover the distance to the nearest road from where you unload? Mine could do it in about 15 seconds and I'm pretty far off the road. I have also unloaded on a freeway because of a trailer breakdown. It can happen and it is so easy to buy a 15 dollar knife and keep it in your pocket and keep it sharp. I actually keep one in each pocket so I can reach it with either hand. 

Horses can find some amazing ways to injure themselves. It's not even just a horse thing either. I have also used my knife to cut a seatbelt after a car accident and I've cut a deer out of a mess of baler twine. You never know when you may need a knife.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I got a rope halter for Aires mainly because he'd outgrown his nylon halter in about three weeks and the next bigger size was draft, which was WAY too big. I have to admit that I love it! He's much more responsive to the rope halter than he was to the nylon halter (we went from having arguments about him backing up to me barely putting any pressure on the halter and he started backing right away...and my rope halter doesn't even have the extra knots!). It's easier to put on and take off, which is nice. Aires isn't a puller and when he does pull on that rare occasion, it's not hard enough to break or undo the halter. Even our trainer's 10yo arab gelding who is a vicious puller has yet to break or undo his rope halter. 

I think my only complaint is that when I turn Aires out, if I leave his halter on, half the time I end up having to go hunt for his halter because one of the other geldings has managed to undo it and get it off him. I'm not sure who started it, but the geldings at our barn play what we call "halter games." They'll grab onto each others halters and pull until either the halter comes off or the one of the horses gives in. So, I've just started taking his halter off in turnout.


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

I always use a rope halter on my horses with a 12 foot lead rope. They're strong and fantastic for ground work. My sister makes them so they're readily available for me.

I have a PVC head collar for veterinary reasons because simply, it's easier to wash should blood or anything get on it and I can tighten it on the head should I need to hold the head steady.

Other than that, rope halters all the way for me.... in general handling and in the horse float as well (I always carry a good sharp knife with me). I solid tie as well as I want to know that if I go to the loo then my horse is going to be where I left him when I get back!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> How many seconds would it take a horse to cover the distance to the nearest road from where you unload? Mine could do it in about 15 seconds and I'm pretty far off the road. I have also unloaded on a freeway because of a trailer breakdown. It can happen and it is so easy to buy a 15 dollar knife and keep it in your pocket and keep it sharp. I actually keep one in each pocket so I can reach it with either hand.
> 
> Horses can find some amazing ways to injure themselves. It's not even just a horse thing either. I have also used my knife to cut a seatbelt after a car accident and I've cut a deer out of a mess of baler twine. You never know when you may need a knife.


True. I actually DO keep a knife (as well as screwdriver and some other tools) in truck wherever I go, just not in pocket all the time. But I see your point about keeping it handy for the case of emergency. The truth is I indeed VERY slow on cutting the rope. I had to do it twice and it wasn't 1 sec even with the good knife. So I wasn't arguing or critiquing, I was just talking from the experience. :wink: 

The closest road is far (it'll take way more than 15 secs to get to the road), plus there are fields around, so it's not easy to find a way out. Besides my qh (as well as my neighbor's horses) always stays on back field (watching and calling when we arrive) when I trailer my paint, so if getting loose she would just run back there to her buddy of years. But yes, there may be situation about unloading on busy road.


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Ohhhhh the biggest thing that will make your rope halter experience a positive one or not is how you tie the head piece to the loopy thing on the near side......









Not sure if it's easy to see in that pic, the rope colour doesn't really make it clear but that's the proper way of fixing the head piece. Don't mind Snorty Pony looking a bit dopey in this pic.

A lot of people tie above the loop with a 'normal' knot, if done that way it wriggles loose and is thus not as secure. Done the way in the pic it binds on itself and won't come undone in a hurry.


----------

